# help!!! severely injured pigeon



## davidhayter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi, Im in a huge hurry since Ive found a very injured pigeon somewhere around my neighborhood. Basically, I brougth her home to at least ensure her a peaceful death in case that happens, and not to be bothered by stupid little kids that may want to have fun it poor her.
She cannot fly (though she tries when you grab her), and the front part below her neck (stomach maybe??? - sorry, english aint my mother tongue) in wide open, so I can see what she eat before the injury (I can see some little fruits and rice), and also, when I raise her wing, theres a big wound there too.
I dont know what to do (and btw, I dunno live in US, but in somewhere South America), since I dont have money to take her to a vet (and probably hear that she cannot be saved for instance).
Should I just keep her warm to make what seems her last hours a little bit better, or maybe use what kind of tape to cover the injuries, or what??
thanks


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

After reading your post. The only thing I can suggest. Is sounds like a tear in the crop area. Pluck out the feathers near the tear. Being careful. Then take some needle and thread. You can sow the tear shut. With stiches. TYhe feel ther for the bird will be slight. I have done this myself. Then You may just save the bird. Use some benidine. Or idine befor you stich. Good luck.


----------



## davidhayter (Jan 31, 2005)

By looking at an anatomy picture, the main injury is in the abdomen, and shes got another one below the scapulars, i.e the area where the wing starts...
I did not understood your english in the "TYhe feel ther for the bird will be slight", what you meant was that threading a birds injury only means little pain for her???, and should I do it with normal needle and ?????? (the thing you use to thread clothes or whatever)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

David,
the bird will not feel more than just a needle prick. If it is in shock right now, he might not feel anything.
A regular needle is fine, but soak the needle in alcohol or iodine first. 
You can surure the wound by taking with a tweezer one end of the wound and insert the needle about 1/2 cm from the wound edge. Then you take with the tweezer the opposite end at the same level.
You make one knot, not too tight, just so the edges come close. 
I forgot to mention, you start doing this at the top ot bottom of the wound, 1/2 cm from where the wound starts.

Then, 1/2 cm from the previous stitch you do the same. And again until you get to the other end.
How long is the wound?
It would be better if you had somebody to hold the bird while you are doing this.

Don't wotty about the wound on the back under the wing, that will heal on his own.

Please, keep us updated. I will saty loged on in case you need further assitance.

After that, the bird will need antibiotics, is there any place you could get them. 
Also he will need fluids. Don't wotty about feeding him. The fluids and antibiotics are definetely needed.

Please keep us posted and good luck.

Reti


----------



## davidhayter (Jan 31, 2005)

Please, would you explain me more like you'd do with a 3 year old??? I didnt get too well the part of the knot (what is a tweezer??), and 1/2 where the wound starts, perhaps could you do some kind of quick diagram on paint or something and attach the image???
Its just im afraid to do it unproperly
thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

David, sorry, i don't know how to do a diagram, but I will try to find a drawing on the web.

Ok, you start half centimeter form the bottom or top of wound. So, you leave half a centimeter from the cut starts.
Insert needle on one side through the tissues- all through. You put the needle in half centimeter from where the wound starts.
You come out inside the body, take the needle out and insert it in the opposide side of the body from inside out.
You will have two ends of thread, tie them toghther in a knot.

A tweezer is what you pluck your eyebrow with. Well, women use it.

I'll try to find a picture.

here is something else you can do and much esier.
Just tape the wound. Can you get surgical tape from somewhere?

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome David*

First & foremost, thank you so very much for taking in this poor unfortunate pigeon. 
I think Reti's suggestion of taping the wound might work best for you. Ask a clerk at one of your local drug stores for a tape that can be used for closing wounds. 

I wanted to add that it is very important to keep this little one warm. Placing her on a heating pad, set on low or on a hot water bottle is good. If you don't have either of those, you can place a low wattage lamp over the pij. 

If she is drinking on her own, I would suggest mixing a pinch of sugar & salt in about a cup of water. This will give her the extra 'boost' she needs right now that plain water can't provide. 
If she isn't drinking on her own, you might give her a few drops of the sugar water with an eye dropper. Open her beak gently & drop the water slowly on the right side of her mouth, making sure her tongue is down. 

I know all these instructions might be overwhelming, but you are doing a great job.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## davidhayter (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, I went in a hurry to get the surgical tape in a drugstore and I taped the wound, but as I said, the wound is very deep (or dont know if all bird's wounds are that way), since I can see her stomach and the food she had been eating before the incident, rice, some seeds. However, now that comes to thing about it, wasnt so long.
Well I just hope that, and feeding her (water) will help the little one survive.
Thanks for the help folks, and ill keep you informed


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, David. 
You did great.
Please don't feed the pigeon just yet, but give him water. Start with salt water, make sure it is not too salty. If he is not drinking by himself give him with an eyedropper. 
Then tomorrow you can give him some sugar in the water. Keep him on this and don't feed for a couple of days.
Do you have any antibiotics.
If you have a vet who could give you some antibiotics, Baytril and a penicillin would be good. He needs those asap.
If you don't have a vet who would give you antibiotics, please look at the pet store, sometimes they have antibiotics that go into the water specially formulated for birds.
Since the wound is so deep and we don't know what caused it, possibly a cat, it is very likely it will get infected.

Like Cindy said, keep the bird warm and hydrated.
And please keep us updated.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

David,

Wow....thank you so much for trying so hard to help this injured pigeon. And thank God we have such experienced people on the forum to help you (thanks Reti and Cindy.) Hope with a little luck, all will turn out well.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"Start with salt water, make sure it is not too salty. If he is not drinking by himself give him with an eyedropper. 
Then tomorrow you can give him some sugar in the water."_

Reti,
I'm confused & curious. Why initially omit the sugar in the electrolyte solution? I either give my ill or injured birds lactated ringers or make my own using water, salt & sugar. I've never just given salt water.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cindy, I was thinking that it is most important now to restore the electrolytes in the system. Sure, the sugar doesn't hurt, but it is mostly given for the calories, which right now is not that important. Besides I want his crop to rest. Then in the morning he should start eating some calories but no seeds or other food.
I was thinking that just because of his torn crop. Otherwise it is good to give sugar.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Reti.
I see your point.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please remember that whe you sew up a torn crop you must sew up each layer: first the crop lining, then the crop itself. Otherwise food will leak between the crop and the lining and rot.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are very right Cynthia. 
Sututring a torn crop is not easy at all.
That's why I think that taping might be a better choise for those who have no knowledge. Especially if it is not a big wound (I mean long). 
And praying for the best.

Reti

Please, David, let us know how the baby is doing today.


----------



## davidhayter (Jan 31, 2005)

Its doing fine, at least is trying to fly and escape. I think the best choice was to put tape, because I dont have experience with sewing, so I might would have end up ****ing it up or somethin, besides, as you say reti, the wound is not long.
thanks for the help


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you for going the extra mile for this little feathered baby.

Pigeons are very hardy birds and it sounds like yours is a strong one.

Do you know any vets that handle wildlife in your area? Or do you have something like a telephone book to look up for a wildlife volunteer group? I ask this because the antibiotics are very important and they usually put an antibiotic cream on the wound too. It has been my experience that people who deal with wildlife don't usually charge money for their services. It is done as a courtesy.

I'm not sure where you're keeping this pigeon. Just a suggestion...
keep in a box big enough to move around in a little (a place for a shallow water dish on one side and food if you're feeding yet on the other). Also, they like to perch on large rocks or even a tissue box or empty shoe box. Line box and everything with papertowels that can be replaced with clean ones everyday. Keep her in a quiet place (maybe where she can hear other birds, or see the sun during the day).

Best of luck to you and your precious pigeon...thank you for all you are doing.

Leslie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Leslie.
I can't stress it enough how important antibiotics are in cases like this.

Please, David keep us updated on this sweet pigeon. I hope he is doing good
Plese don't feed him just yet. If you can get him formula (powder food for baby birds, you mix it with water), maybe a pet store has it.
If not, you can get him baby food. I has to be liquid. You can feed it to him with a syringe (no needle) or if he wants to drink it himself. You can add some water to the baby food so it becomes more and easier to drink.

I had a baby pigeon once, he hated it so much to feed him with the syringe that one day he dipped his beak into the formula and drank the formula. So, that could be an option.

Reti


----------



## davidhayter (Jan 31, 2005)

Bda news everyone, unfortunately, the little she died this moring at 11, I wasnt there coz I was at collegue, but basically she died in my mothers arms.
Its sad, but I guess i just tried my best to save her, but she couldnt make it. At least I think she died in the way we are all supossed to die : in peace.
I wanna thank everyone for your interest and help, Im very thankful for that.
Thanks
So long people.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry David. You did all you could and the little one was safe and loved when her time came.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

David,

Sorry to hear the sad news.....thank you so much for trying your best to help.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, David. You did the best you could, his wounds were just to osevere.
I am glad your mom was there and he wasn't alone. He was loved and cared for.
I thank you for that and for everything you did to help him. Thanks to your mom.

Reti


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey David,

So sorry for the loss of your little one...it seems that baby touched all our lives, as did you. Thank you for all you did.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm heartbroken over your loss,thank you for doing all you did for the little one! You provided him a dignified and peaceful trip over the rainbow bridge.


----------

